# ODNR All over Maumee



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Driving over the Maumee/Perrysburg bridge this evening, there was an officer issuing citations to a couple of dudes on the North side of the bridge and another pair of officers down in Orleans Park parking lot. 

Buddy of mine said he saw them down on the river near Sidecut while fishing earlier today.

Make sure you have your licenses and keep it cool when you go down to the river this weekend. 

Have fun and be safe. :B


----------



## fowltalk (Jan 28, 2007)

...when u need him.........seen some pirate take two limits today @ the Sandusky (8 eyes).....came & went twice....local guy, seen him do the same thing last year. prolly feedin' half of Fremont. there wasn't enough guys around for me to drop whistle. he knows i be a watchin' him though. i'm gonna get him. i know he will be back in this same lil' hole again and again.
seen him catch 9-10 eyes in under an hour.
his possy was around me & i don't want to find my truck vandalized in the parking lot..........guy gots balls, stupid though.


----------



## LazyBones (May 25, 2004)

If you follow the laws, you don't have anything to worry about. The laws were made to ensure fish for generation to come, not as a goal to be met, pick up all your trash, that includes ALL FISHING LINE!!! Be save courteous and have fun.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I've been know to have "the man" on speed dial when it comes to situations like yours. Sometimes you gotta go pe-pe in the bush and drop a dime!!!


----------



## twelve-volt-man (Jan 18, 2007)

yea i got checked yesterday when they were doing their "surveys" or whatever. i didnt really care because i was all legal, but ive been asked so many times to do these surveys and they get annoying after a while when your trying to pack up and head home, especially when ive been watching guys all day reel fish in sideways and put them on the stringer...oh well


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fowltalk said:


> ...when u need him.........seen some pirate take two limits today @ the Sandusky (8 eyes).....came & went twice....local guy, seen him do the same thing last year. prolly feedin' half of Fremont. there wasn't enough guys around for me to drop whistle. he knows i be a watchin' him though. i'm gonna get him. i know he will be back in this same lil' hole again and again.
> seen him catch 9-10 eyes in under an hour.
> his possy was around me & i don't want to find my truck vandalized in the parking lot..........guy gots balls, stupid though.



be very careful. if he'll steal he won't hesitate to try to do harm to YOU forget the vehicle. ODNR on speed dial then hit the bushes is not a bad idea. but then you'll probably not be able to go back to that honey hole. still i say nail the bastard. i would.

are they hitting in freemont?


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Good hopefully the NDR will nail some of these poachers, who ruin things for others, Hopefully the DNR will make so much money this season they can buy more lands for us to hunt and fish on. 

If you follow the rules, pick up after yourself you wont have any problems.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Bye the way, If you see or encounter a DNR officer fishing, Treat him with respect, node HI, or wave, these guys work endless hours protecting our resources from idiots who wanna waste and destroy them. 

Ironic is I'm posting it on this board, and the people reading it are probebly the ones who do treat them with respect.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

The DNR is using machinal Deer to nail the deer poachers, fake Turkeys to get the Bad Turkey Hunters.
Maybe they should try to make a Walleye Cam of some type to nab the Poaching fishermen.
Its hard for anyone to prove a fish has not been legal caught when they remove the hook and string it up without lifting the fish out of the water.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

if i was in the dnr i would just shut down the river. a lot less trouble and tens of thousands of walleye not kept. the only reason they allow fishing there is because they make so much money of it, so i hope they nail every person they can


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

That sure is a nice response from somone that calls themselves a riverking. Maybe they should shut down the charter boats too, think of how many fish they take every year. Why don't you do us all a favor and keep your uneducated opinons to yourself.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

LOL SWANTUCKY, my thoughts exactly !!!!


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Good to see ya again too


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

if they can give speeding tickets or tickets for running a redlight from a cam think something could be set up in the hot spot for the snaggers also.even a few fake cams may deter some folks
________
Herbal shop


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hire extra officers in for the month....

Send them out fishing all day with all these idiots... Have the pay attention to whats around them... When they see a guy fishing wrong... snagging etc... Let him fill his stringer up... Walk over to him... And tell him to release all the fish and come with him.. cuz he is in trouble 

Or.. Shut down the river...


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Perchy101 said:


> Hire extra officers in for the month....
> 
> Or.. Shut down the river...


Agian I'll play the "YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT" card. They do bring in DNR guys from all over the state to police the run. Some in the bushes and some in plainclothes fishing right next to you. The guys that snag are getting to be few and far between.

As far as a river cam you show your lack of knowledge by even suggesting such a thing, there is over a mile of fishable river and then some. With a good chunk of it over 1/4 mile wide. How many cameras would it take in a muddy fast river.

If you have not fished the Maumee: in the last 8 years, never, or are just not that smart keep your misguided, uneducated, uninformed, shortsighted, without a clue, drivel in your own head, don't spew it here.

Thanks for playing, the real KING OF THE RIVER, the often imitated, but never duplicated, SWANTUCKY


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

swantucky said:


> Agian I'll play the "YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT" card. They do bring in DNR guys from all over the state to police the run. Some in the bushes and some in plainclothes fishing right next to you. The guys that snag are getting to be few and far between.
> 
> As far as a river cam you show your lack of knowledge by even suggesting such a thing, there is over a mile of fishable river and then some. With a good chunk of it over 1/4 mile wide. How many cameras would it take in a muddy fast river.
> 
> ...



I'll just play this card. :S


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I guess you are one of the guys that have never fished the Maumee but still have an opinon. Fill out your profile so I and others have some idea of who you are and what you are about because you really don't show much knowledge from what you have posted on this thread.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Perchy101 said:


> I'll just play this card. :S



Well I looked at your posts and about 1/2 of them deal with you jumping fences to fish illegally and I also noticed you have never fished Erie but don't like how the DNR spends funds there. Man you have shared a ton of knowledge with all of us, maybe you should run the DNR. My bad, riverking is the one who should be running the dnr, maybe you guys could run things together since you both have so much knowledge.


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

swantucky said:


> Well I looked at your posts and about 1/2 of them deal with you jumping fences to fish illegally and I also noticed you have never fished Erie but don't like how the DNR spends funds there. Man you have shared a ton of knowledge with all of us, maybe you should run the DNR. My bad, riverking is the one who should be running the dnr, maybe you guys could run things together since you both have so much knowledge.


Sheesh, i'm sure perchy saying shut down the river was a joke referring to the other serious person. And he probably was unaware of the plainclothes officers. No reason to bite the guys head off. Calm down...


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I probably came down a little hard but I get tired of people running down us river fisherman. There are alot of us that put alot of time and effort into catching legal fish down there. I can remember when it was a "snagging" run when I was a wee lad. It has changed alot since those days and I think people are having a hard time realizing that.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

Its just like anything else in the world you have responsible people and idiots that have no respect for any rules or regulations. Shutting down the river fishing would punish responsible anglers for the actions of a few and quite frankly makes no sense at all. I just call it like I see it when i'm there and let people know that the fish is illegal and try to do my part because the DNR officers are already spread too thin. I give them a ton of respect for doing their jobs and have no problem with the surveys...they're just doing their jobs. Who cares about a stupid little posse theres way more responsible fisherman than not so you have the numbers in your favor....as far as possible car damage thats what insurance is for.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

whats the problem don't break the law . yesterday the Maumee Police and park rangers were ticketing for parking violations they have signs every where explaining the rules . people still they are exempt for some reason..some clown blocked a friends driveway then got nasty with his wife when she ask him to move so she could get out of her drive.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

roger23 said:


> whats the problem don't break the law . yesterday the Maumee Police and park rangers were ticketing for parking violations they have signs every where explaining the rules . people still think they are exempt for some reason.. .


Roger, couldn't have said it better myself. Your right be legal, stay legal. I have fished in this State for 50 years and have never broken the law. I get what licenses are needed, fish the proper way, keep what I'm allowed, use the proper tackle etc. I can go to bed at night knowing I did it the right way. The same goes with my hunting, 45 years and always been legal.
Respect what the ODNR is doing. If you have never sat and talked with these guys, try it sometime. They are regular guys- yep, just like us they love to fish, hunt and enjoy the outdoors. The last 3 years we have had the honor of being really close to their booth at the Columbus Sports show and have become "friends" with them. You'd be surprised how great these guys are. Their not "Bad" guys they have a job to and do it the best way they can. It's the people that break the law that are the bad guys. Just like cops, lots of people hate them. The honest people appreciate what they do. They keep us safe from criminals and without them or the ODNR staff where would we be? Trust me you wouldn't want to live here if we didn't have officers to keep things legal. kudo's to all of them.


----------



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

DaleM said:


> Roger, couldn't have said it better myself. Your right be legal, stay legal. I have fished in this State for 50 years and have never broken the law. I get what licenses are needed, fish the proper way, keep what I'm allowed, use the proper tackle etc. I can go to bed at night knowing I did it the right way. The same goes with my hunting, 45 years and always been legal.
> Respect what the ODNR is doing. If you have never sat and talked with these guys, try it sometime. They are regular guys- yep, just like us they love to fish, hunt and enjoy the outdoors. The last 3 years we have had the honor of being really close to their booth at the Columbus Sports show and have become "friends" with them. You'd be surprised how great these guys are. Their not "Bad" guys they have a job to and do it the best way they can. It's the people that break the law that are the bad guys. Just like cops, lots of people hate them. The honest people appreciate what they do. They keep us safe from criminals and without them or the ODNR staff where would we be? Trust me you wouldn't want to live here if we didn't have officers to keep things legal. kudo's to all of them.


couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Didnt see anyone try to keep a snagged fish yesterday.

We ended up fishing by a couple other guys, that were respectable. No one was casting crazy and no crossed lines. I dont mind guys like that you know.


Be warned if you have to pee.......it will cost you 114$ if they see you. You will have to pay right then also. They said odnr drove by and saw my buddy doing it in the woods. Make the walk to the port a johns.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Nope never fished the river but didnt think anyone here would think of putting cams in the water dont know the configuration of the place but i meant up some where they could possibly be monitered from a local area. Thought maybe once word gets out cameras are being used might make a person or two think twice. It has also been my exeperience in life when people get excited and want to start raving right away they are usually the guilty party. Oh and by the way ill post any place i like unless im told by someone i have some respect for.
________
Lovely Wendie99


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Geesh! I only started the post as a reminder for everyone to remember their licence and so forth and alert of the DNR's presence... not to start WW-III. 

As for shutting down the river... thay have. From sundown until sunup. That's the compromise that the powers-that-be came up with years ago.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

jshbuckeye said:


> Nope never fished the river but didnt think anyone here would think of putting cams in the water dont know the configuration of the place but i meant up some where they could possibly be monitered from a local area. Thought maybe once word gets out cameras are being used might make a person or two think twice. It has also been my exeperience in life when people get excited and want to start raving right away they are usually the guilty party. Oh and by the way ill post any place i like unless im told by someone i have some respect for.


As I said I probably came on a little strong but hey I fish the river all the time and for people to start throwing comments out about shutting it down, that gets my back up. If you did see the configuration of the river and the crowds you would see why cams would not work. I'll try to get some pics up for you to see.

As far as you insinuating I am or ever have been a lawbreaker you would be dead wrong. I find it insulting without knowing me you would even throw something like that out. It has been my expirence in life that when someone has no facts to back their position the personal attacks start.

You are right, you can post wherever you want. Knock yourself out.

Dale, good post on our DNR and I could not agree with you more. They do a tough job well, most of the officers I have had contact with could not have been any more professional.


----------



## martino9 (Nov 2, 2006)

this has been a fun post to read! Only thing I have been getting sick about is seeing 7/8# females full of eggs, and hearing a guy say "I dont usually keep females but...." but why? I know, its a big fish and you can show all your buddies what a big fat female you caught it makes you a big man and a good fisherman. That's all legal and it still makes me sick.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree with the martino in not keeping the females. Its legal and all but it just dosnt make sense to me to keep a female and let all of them eggs go to waste but Thats just my opinion.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

martino9 said:


> this has been a fun post to read! Only thing I have been getting sick about is seeing 7/8# females full of eggs, and hearing a guy say "I dont usually keep females but...." but why? I know, its a big fish and you can show all your buddies what a big fat female you caught it makes you a big man and a good fisherman. That's all legal and it still makes me sick.


females are legal to keep.. nothing unethical about it.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I don't like it either but the DNR sets the regulations. If there was a problem with keeping them they wouldn't allow it I'm sure. It's wildlife management. I kept one once and what a big mess filleting with all those eggs. That's why I don't keep them. 

Just like the duck regs. change sometimes yearly with the population. I try not to shoot hen mallards but I'll tell you if hunting is slow and a hen puts her feet down in my decoys she is getting way-laid. Nobody should judge others on legal regulations. Just IMO


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

Shut down the river. ..... if this is the case lets shut down the whole lake. No reef jigging and no more netting.   If i drive 100 miles to fish and i get one over 30inches its on the stringer.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

If you do nothing wrong you should have nothing to worry about (true).


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

As far as keeping females I think it is a decison that should be left up to the individual. When you think about it with all the fish caught in the lake all summer and winter long, a dead female is a dead female no matter when or where she is taken. I personally turn them loose 99 times out of a 100 but I get to fish it alot and don't look down on guys that do keep them, after all it is legal.


----------



## Beergut (Feb 8, 2006)

They have been using hidden camera's on the Big Manistee River in Michigan the last year or so to deter snaggers.It's also a wide river,and it's literally elbow to elbow fishing during the salmon run.This tactic has worked wonders up there,nobody knows where the cams are,they just know they're there.They also have a citizen patrol that works in direct correlation with the DNR,plus plainclothed officers walking around.Last fall,I sat in a lawn chair near the coffer dam for three hours,I seen 6 foul-hooked fish caught and strung up.All 6 of those fish resulted in an arrest,I think the word has got out to the snaggers that the Michigan DNR is pretty serious these days regarding snagging.Personally myself,I would like to see both the Sandusky and Maumee Rivers shut down from March 1st until the end of April,and curtail keeping any walleye's caught out on the lake during the same time frame.I'm not trying to make anybody mad,it's just my opinion.BTW,I have fished both rivers during the run several times each,but I haven't for a few years now,I just wait until around the end of May and fish for them out in the lake.I can't understand why it would make certain people mad because somebody just voiced their opinion on something,did you voice yours? Because you have over 900 posts you feel your opinion is the end all point.There's just as many people that think fishing for spawning eyes' is wrong,as there are who have no problem with it.Yes,it's totally legal,and I hope that everybody that fishes the run has great luck,just don't rip the people that don't share your opinion.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Them big females are great '' SMOKED''


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Beergut said:


> They have been using hidden camera's on the Big Manistee River in Michigan the last year or so to deter snaggers.It's also a wide river,and it's literally elbow to elbow fishing during the salmon run.This tactic has worked wonders up there,nobody knows where the cams are,they just know they're there.They also have a citizen patrol that works in direct correlation with the DNR,plus plainclothed officers walking around.Last fall,I sat in a lawn chair near the coffer dam for three hours,I seen 6 foul-hooked fish caught and strung up.All 6 of those fish resulted in an arrest,I think the word has got out to the snaggers that the Michigan DNR is pretty serious these days regarding snagging.Personally myself,I would like to see both the Sandusky and Maumee Rivers shut down from March 1st until the end of April,and curtail keeping any walleye's caught out on the lake during the same time frame.I'm not trying to make anybody mad,it's just my opinion.BTW,I have fished both rivers during the run several times each,but I haven't for a few years now,I just wait until around the end of May and fish for them out in the lake.I can't understand why it would make certain people mad because somebody just voiced their opinion on something,did you voice yours? Because you have over 900 posts you feel your opinion is the end all point.There's just as many people that think fishing for spawning eyes' is wrong,as there are who have no problem with it.Yes,it's totally legal,and I hope that everybody that fishes the run has great luck,just don't rip the people that don't share your opinion.



My opinion is just that, My Opinion, it is worth what you paid for it. You folks have to realize a dead fish is a dead fish. If taken in March or July, or September, that is one less fish able to spawn next season. So get off your high horse and learn some biology. Less than 15% of walleye spawn in the river systems. The spawning success is judged by the conditions on the reefs. The DNR would adjust the season/limits if we were having a negative impact on the fishery. Do some research, have some facts, and be taken seriously.

My post count shows my enthusiasm for the sport and has no bearing on my ego. I happen to be lucky enough to get the time to spend on my passion chasing the ever illusive wallaye from the river to the reefs, open water, and on the ice. If I can share that with my fellow anglers, all the better.


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

swantucky said:


> My opinion is just that, My Opinion, it is worth what you paid for it. You folks have to realize a dead fish is a dead fish. If taken in March or July, or September, that is one less fish able to spawn next season. So get off your high horse and learn some biology. Less than 15% of walleye spawn in the river systems. The spawning success is judged by the conditions on the reefs. The DNR would adjust the season/limits if we were having a negative impact on the fishery. Do some research, have some facts, and be taken seriously.
> 
> My post count shows my enthusiasm for the sport and has no bearing on my ego. I happen to be lucky enough to get the time to spend on my passion chasing the ever illusive wallaye from the river to the reefs, open water, and on the ice. If I can share that with my fellow anglers, all the better.




Could not of said that better myself. !%


----------



## twelve-volt-man (Jan 18, 2007)

oh the "big female" keep/not keep argument added onto this already touchy subject, this could get ugly.


----------



## mkatona (Jan 29, 2007)

Can you keep snagged suckers? They taste the best!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

sorry if i made a few of you a little PO'd about the shutting down the river comment. i would never shut down a river i like fishing them to much and it is true the maumee gets only a small percentage of the spawning fish. however i have been to the maumee and i found it rediculous, thousands of people stading elbow to elbow catching spawning fish that pull like wet bags and dont even feed while in the river. it just wasn't my cup of tea. but dont underestimate my knowlege of river systems and the lake erie fishery, calling someone who you know nothing about a fool on an internet site is a little immature. i would personally just like to see more spawning fish left alone or atleast the big females released, even though they are legal to keep, but thats me. with todays ecological problems we really dont know what will happen to our fisheries in 20 years so we might as well do a little to protect them before we end up having nothing but sheaphead and WB


----------



## G.LoomisMan (Aug 12, 2006)

I just dont understand how they would rig up camera systems to keep watch over people snagging. will someone please throw an opinion on how that system works??
________
Chrysler CCV


----------



## G.LoomisMan (Aug 12, 2006)

mkatona said:


> Can you keep snagged suckers? They taste the best!


I quote this from the ODNR 2006-7 Fishing Regulations.

Snagging with a hook to pierce and hook a fish in a part of the body other than the mouth is illegal for all fish except *forage fish*


Forage fish include freshwater drum, carp, quillback, *suckers*, bowfin, gar, buffalo, gizzard shad, and goldfish.


Hope that answers your question
________
herbal vaporizer


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote Riverking
"I would personally just like to see more spawning fish left alone or atleast the big females released, even though they are legal to keep, but thats me."


We do... its called Michigan


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

Not to stir the pot anymore, but I attended a seminar last weekend where Travis Hartman (an ODNR bioligist working with Erie walleye) stated that it doesn't matter if you catch a female in the Spring in the Maumee or in the Central Basin in July, she still isn't going to spawn the next year! According to him the numbers caught in the rivers pale in comparison to those caught out of the main lake! The level of research with regards to walleye is staggering. He also said that if the fishing of the walleye during the spawn adversely affected the population that it would have been shut down, but that RESEARCH has failed to do so! 

Prior to owning a boat I fished the run at the Maumee and it was the only opportunity I had to catch walleye and I released many snagged fish! Let's be careful of passing judgement on those who choose to keep females - it may be the person's only chance to catch a "trophy"! We are all on the same side!!!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Playbuoy said:


> Not to stir the pot anymore, but I attended a seminar last weekend where Travis Hartman (an ODNR bioligist working with Erie walleye) stated that it doesn't matter if you catch a female in the Spring in the Maumee or in the Central Basin in July, she still isn't going to spawn the next year! According to him the numbers caught in the rivers pale in comparison to those caught out of the main lake! The level of research with regards to walleye is staggering. He also said that if the fishing of the walleye during the spawn adversely affected the population that it would have been shut down, but that RESEARCH has failed to do so!
> 
> Prior to owning a boat I fished the run at the Maumee and it was the only opportunity I had to catch walleye and I released many snagged fish! Let's be careful of passing judgement on those who choose to keep females - it may be the person's only chance to catch a "trophy"! We are all on the same side!!!


Please don't add any facts to the discussion!!! It is much more fun when everyone just posts what they "think" is best. Any information included by a real life bioligist will only muddy the waters. LOL

By the way that was a joke for some of you that may not get it.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

"Not to stir the pot anymore, but I attended a seminar last weekend where Travis Hartman (an ODNR bioligist working with Erie walleye) stated that it doesn't matter if you catch a female in the Spring in the Maumee or in the Central Basin in July, she still isn't going to spawn the next year!"

I suppose I'm splitting hairs here, but it stands to reason that a female caught during the run and kept isn't going to spawn *this year* either (at least one that's still full of eggs). Just an observation...it may not have much impact on the big picture.


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

i say the state would make females illegal to possese if it was hurting any thing hey they make allot om revnue on walleye fishing in the maumee they would not risk letting it go man i seen allot of tickts given this year for snaging and over limit think they care if u catch fish or not heck no thay dont .............and forget about i dont go to river and fish and come home with a empty stringer lol i dont know about you but fish on


----------



## martino9 (Nov 2, 2006)

I tried to give the ODNR the benefit of the doubt, but they have totally lost my respect. Got a ticket today for littering, and by littering I mean a paper reciept that blew out of my trunk while putting on my waders. Thing took off in the wind and I couldn't do anything about it. At least there was a couple of guys next to me that tried to stick up for me but the ranger didn't care. What a classy guy, go give a ticket to someone who earns it. I know everyone on here warned me but I guess I had a little faith in them not being pure a-holes, I was wrong!


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

metroparks ranger or odnr wildlife officer?

sounds like a metroparks ranger, whats the beef with the dnr?

J


----------



## martino9 (Nov 2, 2006)

apologies to the ODNR, and a big up yours to the park rangers


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

You know what, I know a few fellas that work in the park system. If you are telling 100&#37; true what happened pm me the rangers name and I will try and run it down.


There are more than enough a-holes down there to ticket that have it coming, no need for them to jack somebody up for no reason.


----------



## leaky tiki (Apr 14, 2004)

Tucky...

you seem like a pretty cool dude...that's nice that you'd try to iron out this problem...i enjoy reading your posts both here and other places...

i hope to meet you on the river some time (i know you've fished with my brother sickle and his buddy semwoo)...

_keep on keepin' it real dude_!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Probually made him pay the ticket right then.

Like I said earlier in the thread, they got my buddy for peeing in the woods. Went to the truck, changed, turned around then got pulled over, said someone from odnr saw him 20 minutes earlier.

114$ made him pay right away.


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

i think its prettry bad that the state or who ever is in charge of porta pots cant clean them out man the one at orleens park was clear to the top it was gross thier was no way to use it the only way was to p in the floor if they make havet to take a long walk to p they should clean that thing out and have tp in it that is bull#### i cant beleive we cant p in the woods whats it going to hurt i p in my yard all the time even the boys do hey just go behind the shed or fence why dont they put them on the trails out ther for us they make milllons of us but no they give us a ticket and those trash cans are allways full those guy in the dnr love to give tickets they enjoy it i think they get half from perrysburg courts or something .......it not right i feel bad for us if it wasent for us they would not have jobs ,,,,,,,,,,we can do with out them ...we are good sportsmen haveing a goodtime they are baby sitters that we pay what do we havet to get bladder bags for our wadders if you leave youre spot you loose it man allot could be changed at the maumee and it would take all of us to do it money money is all they worry about!% !%


----------

